# We are not as young as we think we are



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

A co-worker at work broke his foot while teaching his students. He did a cartwheel. The guy is almost 60, thinks he is 25, in his mind. He teaches the martial arts. I feel bad for him, but, a man has to know his limitations. Really stupid move on his part, and he knows it now. One of these baddest guys on the planet type of guy. Know how how far your body will allow!! BTW, he is a LEO for like 20 years. Not to put a dig in, just fyi.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I crack and pop when I get up, limp to the bathroom, pee for like 15 minutes then Im good. Getting old aint for p***ies!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its sad when you realize that you are no longer 21.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

*25 for life!!!*


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I understand, when I shave in the morning, I see this 25 year old staring back.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

"A man's got to know his limitations". (Clint Eastwood)

One thing I've noticed about getting older (58 and counting) is that the spirit is always willing, but the body sometimes isn't.

I put a new metal roof on our house last fall, all by myself, and that project made me realize that I am not as young as I used to be. LOL

My knees, legs, shoulders, elbows, etc. were all screaming at me on a daily basis.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't I know brother! Just turned 56 and my knees sound like a bowl of Rice Crispies going up the stairs.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

There's no escaping Father Time, but the more you use it, the slower you lose it. We have to know our limits, but we don't have to over-estimate them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I feel it every day. I'll sum it up like this; A couple weeks ago I was having a conversation with some kids who are in high school. Somehow, we got on the topic of "what would you do if somebody with a weapon came after you?" Everyone of them said they would run. I smiled, kind of chuckled a little bit and they said "What would you do? Would you run?" 

"No."

"Are you some kind of bad ass?"

"No. I'm too old to run. They would catch me in no time, and when they did, I'd be to damn tired and out of breath to fight back. I have a better chance of standing there, conserving my energy so I CAN fight back, than I do trying to outrun somebody. And odds are, I'd just shoot them. So remember that if you ever feel like screwing with an old guy."

It was probably the only thing they learned that day. What I learned was being the rear guard is probably the very last thing I'll ever do on this Earth...because I sure as hell ain't gonna outrun the enemy. Might as well make sure everyone else can.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

stillacitizen2 said:


> I feel it every day. I'll sum it up like this; A couple weeks ago I was having a conversation with some kids who are in high school. Somehow, we got on the topic of "what would you do if somebody with a weapon came after you?" Everyone of them said they would run. I smiled, kind of chuckled a little bit and they said "What would you do? Would you run?"
> 
> "No."
> 
> ...


"Never pick a fight with an old guy. He's to old to fight and will just kill you"!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

This is the year I turn the big 60, yeah, I know my limitations. There's only one cure for getting old, and I'm not going that route. Everyday, I take a heaping teaspoon of ground ginger and DE with about 16oz of grapefruit juice, no, it don't make me feel 30 again, but it does reduce a lot of the aches and pains.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

You haven't lived if life tapers off pleasantly. You need to come into home base with a grinding slide, dirt smeared on your face and your knees skinned hollering "what a ride!!"


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

Makes me learn to appreciate my age, and not waste a day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> *25 for life!!!*


Well....That figures. LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have earned the right to be old! And I will complain if I want to!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Old age is when it takes longer to rest than it did to get tired.

Old age ain't for sissies!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I ain't as good as I once was. Toby Keith song.

Like was already posted I'm way to old to run. 30 years of running around thinking I'm 20 have caught up with me. I just hope the young pups let me pass along. Being in pain all day usually has me in a really pissy mood already. They will be surprised at my response.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Its sad when you realize that you are no longer 21.


 Camel, it's sad when you realize that you are no longer 65!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I had to wrestle a twenty something big guy during our ground fighting training this year. I learned real quick that my back cannot sustain a protracted ground battle with a sizable opponent. Note to sizable opponents: Now that I am a decrepit, old, feeble and generally an ill tempered old bastard I will kill you in a second so just run, I can't do that either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Like Chipper said, I ain't as good once as I ever was"...but the rest of the song goes..."but I'm good once as I ever was"

Last week, I took down my back gate which is a 14' metal gate, to clean it up/re-paint it and replace the hardware. Son1 was helping me. As I've mentioned before, he's a 24 year old Fireman/EMT and gym rat who benches in the mid 300 lb range and weighs around 180 or so. 

I drilled a pilot hole into the post and handed him the hardware, a 6" one piece lag screw with a hanger for the gate. Son1 began handscrewing the lag screw using a short cheater bar into the pilot hole and soon he tired out and stopped. I looked at him, shook my head, nudged him out of the way, and put "Old Man Strength" to use and finished setting the lag screw. Same with the second one and we successfully hung the gate. 

Don't mess with "Old Man Strength"!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I appreciate pain relievers.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

get on the stairstepper and rowing machine and hit the swimming pool. Jack Lalanne did stuff at age 90 that high school and college boys can't match. He kept his 28 " waistline all of his life.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Turned 63 on Wednesday, I don't run anywhere I may walk briskly but that is as fast as I get. I am semi retired but when I work I can still outwork most of the young kids in their mid 20's. I don't work any harder than them but I do work a damn site smarter.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

just mike said:


> Turned 63 on Wednesday, I don't run anywhere I may walk briskly but that is as fast as I get. I am semi retired but when I work I can still outwork most of the young kids in their mid 20's. I don't work any harder than them but I do work a damn site smarter.


That's the trick isn't it! Young guys think brute strength will get it done. Don't think about leverage or mechanical advantage! When their backs get sore they will understand.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Getting old is not for the weak! It hit 95 degrees F today with high 90% humidity. I sat on the tractor for a couple of hours bush hogging and when I got off, I was tired, hot and dirty. The sun and heat kicked my ass even though all I was doing was sitting. I may have gotten off and on the tractor a handful of times to move a rock or a tree limb but I generally just sat and rode. I don't care about being 21 again but damn, just give me my late 40's again...

PS Its bourbon time!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am 60 and there are a lot of 25 year olds that wish they could keep up. But the darn recovery time is what kills me now.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I always keep a bottle of Aleve in the RuckSack. Keeping up with 20 year olds, while wearing body armor, rucksack, and running to a helicopter makes one sore with an early bed time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Screw this crap, I'm going back to bed.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm working a healthy but TV addicted 16 1/2 yr old young buck this summer that a close friend asked me to teach basic job skills and a good work ethic. He lives with me 4-5 days each week. At about 50 I can work the boy to exhaustion and am much stronger even though he is larger than me and a "weight lifter".

But at the end of a hot 90 degree day I need an hour or more to recuperate and feel perky ready to fix our supper and he is ready to scamp around after a 15 minute nap. I just don't have his recuperative abilities.

Each week his parents tell me how much "more mannered and cleans up" he is around their house (been 4 weeks now) so I guess it's working but.......

Getting a few years down the road sucks... : (


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It still beats the livin' tar out of quitting!

It is, at least, a thankful job you are doing. You are "the man".


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Beating the "living tar" That's a saying I haven't heard since my Father passed. I'd forgotten that one.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, that is not nice! I use that saying all the time and you make it sound like I'm old or something. Let me tell you something you little whipper-snapper...

OH crap! I'm old........


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's too bad that colloquialisms like that are out of date. They have so much deeper meaning. My college age daughter still asks me to explain these types of phrases.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I went to a funeral last week and a bunch of past school mates were there. They were all old fat grey hair and saggy.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I went to bed at 14 and woke up a month from 30. Still young, but not a kid anymore


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I went to bed at 14 and woke up a month from 30. Still young, but not a kid anymore


Stop complaining about being 30! Lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was in the best shape of my life between around 35 and 45. Physically and mentally . A time I could do no wrong, yes those were the glory days. Not complaining life is good now.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Add Me To The List, I Seem To Have Poop For Brains Sometimes.*



1skrewsloose said:


> A co-worker at work broke his foot while teaching his students. He did a cartwheel. The guy is almost 60, thinks he is 25, in his mind. He teaches the martial arts. I feel bad for him, but, a man has to know his limitations. Really stupid move on his part, and he knows it now. One of these baddest guys on the planet type of guy. Know how how far your body will allow!! BTW, he is a LEO for like 20 years. Not to put a dig in, just fyi.


Yeah, I'm about as dumb as he is. When I was 40+, I broke a toe while doing a header off of a 10 speed.
I was going down a hill in Huntington WV, and I thought that I had it licked.

Turns out, it had me licked; I smacked my noggin, cartwheeled and came to a sloppy halt. To add salt to the wound, it was publicly viewed.
One saintly lady came over and helped me gather my things, which were scattered all over. 
My brains were a little askew for a spell.:whew: And, I haven't tackled a downhill since.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

After reading through the posts I realize I'm in good company. I turn 60 this year and for the most part feel pretty good physically and mentally. It's not so much the doing that gets me it's the day after the doing that reminds me I'm no youngster.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

My right knee began hurting last week for no known reason, the pain started in the back and has migrated to the front. It is very stiff and sore, came on all of a sudden without warning. Last resort is going to the Doctor who is going to tell me "yea, your knee is sore." Fairly certain nothing is torn or broken, you have to actually do something for that to happen. Does not hurt all the time either, just sort of ebbs and flows. sometimes feels about 90% and others I am hobbling. Trying to brace it, NSAID it, ice it, rest, flex to keep range of motion in tact. I'll give it another week to heal up.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm only 55 but, high blood pressure, diabetes and arthritis are all kicking my tail. I snap crackle pop each morning... before breakfast!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

At a certain age, it is foolish to;

Attempt to chase and catch a Chicken or a Puppy in front of others. (just sit there, they will eventually come to you)

Attempt to chase and catch your hat on a windy day. (just let the damn thing go)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

GasholeWillie said:


> My right knee began hurting last week for no known reason, the pain started in the back and has migrated to the front. It is very stiff and sore, came on all of a sudden without warning. Last resort is going to the Doctor who is going to tell me "yea, your knee is sore." Fairly certain nothing is torn or broken, you have to actually do something for that to happen. Does not hurt all the time either, just sort of ebbs and flows. sometimes feels about 90% and others I am hobbling. Trying to brace it, NSAID it, ice it, rest, flex to keep range of motion in tact. I'll give it another week to heal up.


That is the generalized lament of any 60 year old in the world. 
Closely followed by, "OOOO myyyy GODD!!! What is next, in my miserable life?"  Closely followed by, _*"DOC!!*_ The Aleve ain't wurking no more!"
Closely followed by, *"That will be 200 dollars, we take MasterCard."* (No wait, you already covered that part.) 
:-? :-?(This is how you look after the visit.)


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> This is the year I turn the big 60, yeah, I know my limitations. There's only one cure for getting old, and I'm not going that route. Everyday, I take a heaping teaspoon of ground ginger and DE with about 16oz of grapefruit juice, no, it don't make me feel 30 again, but it does reduce a lot of the aches and pains.


I am 71 here is what we make every morning for our breakfast.
1 apple.
1 lemon.
1 beet. With tops on
about an 1 1/2 inch of ginger.
good chunk of cauliflower.
half head of broccoli. 
2 hands full of spinach.
2 hands full of green beans.
good handful of red grapes.
1/2 yellow crook neck squash.
1 tomato.
3 carrots.
every morning into the juicer then pour into two glasses over ice. 
That is breakfast then the 5 mile walk.
Keeps you healthy.
We buy these items once a week divide into bags place in the refrigerator so you just have to take it out and juice it.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That is correct. I eat more things as antidotes and remedials than I do for plain eating. 
When I was in the woods, the hillbillies were talking about how they can't eat a spoon that doesn't stick to em. I said "yeah, I don't have that problem." Then somebody said "yeah, but all you eat is sticks and leaves!" - then the whole room went silent for a couple minutes....


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> I am 71 here is what we make every morning for our breakfast.
> 1 apple.
> 1 lemon.
> 1 beet. With tops on
> ...


So, what does this concoction taste like??
Or are your taste buds dead...?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

BagLady said:


> So, what does this concoction taste like??
> Or are your taste buds dead...?


It has a lemon taste, we left it out once and did not like it.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

I may be deluding myself but at 61 I think I can still do pretty much everything I used to do, one of the advantages to not being particularly fit/strong in the first place I guess, I have an low level to maintain 

Still, no matter how you are doing it's probably better than the alternative.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm still above soil and that's all that really matters.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


>


Jake, I see that you found one of my acting gigs. They didn't pay me much but I live close to Six Flags and I got some free dance lessons and a good lunch while filming.


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

2 knee surgeries, discectomy and spinal fusion, shoulder surgery. Have 3 healed spinal fractures that keep me from being comfortable. If my body would let me do stupid stuff I still would. I miss running with my dogs, but I don't want anymore surgeries if I can help it.
But I am grateful for everyday!love life, you only have one....make it count!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I generally find that the more I drink, the younger I feel. This is especially true with Tequilla.


----------



## kev350 (Oct 30, 2015)

_The whole getting older thing sure seems to happen fast. I am now paying for all the dumb things I did when I was younger at the time I called it fun lol. In week two of recovery from knee surgery._


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"Youth is wasted on the young." ~Someone


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Hell, I'll be thirty this year. I beat myself up when I worked construction. I've got sciatica problems, lower and upper back problems, and my right foot is now limited. My right knee is jacked up too. 

But I still do what I have to do. Hurts a bit more than when I was 21, but pain pills help. 

Hell, today I pulled weeds to fill my compost bin. My knee hurts now, as does my sciatica nerve, but seeing the yard cleaned up/de weeded, makes it worth it


----------

